# Security Clearance in Abu dhabi



## Abraham11 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, is any one waiting for abu dhabi security clearance? I have been waiting for almost 4 weeks now. Kindly share your experince on recent waiting times.
Thanks


----------



## Mudassir Nawaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Abraham11 said:


> Hi everyone, is any one waiting for abu dhabi security clearance? I have been waiting for almost 4 weeks now. Kindly share your experince on recent waiting times.
> Thanks


Hi could you please tell me if you received approval at the time you share a question 2 weeks ago I received an offer letter in a Govt Organization and they Said to dont give resignation till your security clearance Approval could you pls share your experience if you received approval that and how many days its taken for the approval and what's was the rejection chances if you rejected please explain me here thanks


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

we waited about 2 months a few years ago.
It also depends on how fast the company act and actually get the ball rolling.


----------



## Mudassir Nawaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the information.


----------

